# Double basket grams.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been using an 18g VST basket for a while.

But I've forgotten what the Racilio provided double basket sweet spot is in terms of grams.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nicholasj said:


> I've been using an 18g VST basket for a while.
> 
> But I've forgotten what the Racilio provided double basket sweet spot is in terms of grams.


16g from memory...


----------

